# your favorite afx and or tomy



## RjAFX

Show us your favorite AFX, TOMY, RACEMASTER car....

Not your most valuable, not your rarest, but the car you like the most. The *"ONE"* car you like no matter what just came out.

Maybe you have two, if so make a separate post for each. If someone posts your car, post a picture of "yours" anyway.

This is mine ...... #1929 Blue and Lime Green #17 Chevelle Stock car. I like and have all the Chevelles with and without headlights. I have all the JohnnyLightnings, and if they come out with more versions I'll buy those also.....but this Blue and Lime Green may always be the one I like the most. Does not matter if it's a $5.00 or $500.00 car, this is my Favorite slot car. I bought four of them at Carr's Hobby Duluth Minnesota in 1975. I/We have all four of them to this day. One as you can see has been raced. The right post is missing, and that's when it went in the case with the others. My Son has possession of the fourth. He has one of each color in his possession. Along with other cars.


----------



## old blue

I doubt if I have to show a picture, my first AFX and still my favorite is the black Shadow. I remember buying it with my Dad at the hobby shop and loving it ever since. My brother got the white RC cola car and the rivalry began.

Besides the Shadow I love the 240Z Datsun. I had the white with green stripes but for some reason my beagle decided to make it a chew toy. I have missed it ever since. I am sure there are others but those are the favorites.

Old Blue


----------



## RjAFX

But blue ..... no matter how many times we have seen the 101 UoP Shadow...we'll never get tired of it. Post your picture man, post your picture.....

If you're talking about the Wt-Gr-Bl-Yl #46 ... I feel your pain.


----------



## RjAFX

Or is this my favorite car.....damn.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A 55 or 57 is hard to beat, but that's just me...RM


----------



## RjAFX

That's the idea ..... just what do "you" like best.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Or is this my favorite car.....damn.


I'm into the GT's as well...NICE "Gulf" Liveries!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Guess I like the newer Mega G GT 40s and the history that goes with them.

Charlie


----------



## asennafan

My all time favorite is almost as common as the Shadow (another of my favorites), the Ferrari Daytona. My favorite as a kid and I still put my fastest G Plus chassis under Daytona bodies. Sorry for the crappy picture.








[/URL]


----------



## noddaz

*Not my picture...*

But it gets the point across...










:thumbsup:
Scott


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop and MS ..... Pick the ONE or TWO you can't be without. Oh I do like those Daytona coupes.....Keep them coming..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pick one??? That's like choosing for a free cone of icecream... I'm thinking Butter Pecan and possibly the white/red flamed 55... RM

https://www.baskinrobbins.com/content/baskinrobbins/en/products/icecream/flavors.html


----------



## RjAFX

Hey a Jamoca 57 would look good.....Hard to choose, brother hard to choose, but the White with Red Flames is outstanding.

Scott time to go PorcsheCupRacing.


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm into the GT's as well...NICE "Gulf" Liveries!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Bubba .... We have ten of those bloody Blue and Orange ones. I have six of them in my care and four in my Sons care. That's ten that are MINT, I bet we have another six track car's. Overall my favorite body type. From the 917 to the new 908.


----------



## vansmack2

It is very hard for me to choose a favorite, but I choose the Blue 57 Nomad in the back row on the left for this post. I choose that car because it is one of the oldest car bodies I have. It used to be a Magnatraction chassis years ago, but now resides on a Tomy Turbo chassis. Also, my first real car I bought was a 57 Chevy 4 door sedan. I loved that car, and missed it ever since I had to get rid of it many years ago. It got rearended by someone who had no insurance, and a suspended drivers license.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

These would be my user friendly go to guys...
Seems to be a lot of road film on the glass, need some tear off's  ... RM


----------



## hifisapi

Im not a big AFX fan, (TYCO guy here) , but I always liked the AP vettes, preferably the blue and white one.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey all Nomads are cool .... and so damn many colors. The Monza GT is another outstanding example. I have them all, like the Wt-Bl-Rd-Or #5 third The blk #25 second.. I have a solid white that just looks good. Solid white not stripped, the light holders are molded solid white everything. I always wanted to decal it up.....to afraid the decals will yellow it. So I guess that's my number one MonzaGT.

hifi .... what are you into?


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> hifi .... what are you into?


My cup of tea is tyco from 1970-1985 or so...


----------



## hifisapi

hifisapi said:


> My cup of tea is tyco from 1970-1985 or so...


Well I say 1985, but I pretty much collected everything tyco till the end, its just that I get more of a kick out of the earlier stuff.


----------



## hifisapi

vansmack2 said:


> It is very hard for me to choose a favorite, but I choose the Blue 57 Nomad in the back row on the left for this post. I choose that car because it is one of the oldest car bodies I have. It used to be a Magnatraction chassis years ago, but now resides on a Tomy Turbo chassis. Also, my first real car I bought was a 57 Chevy 4 door sedan. I loved that car, and missed it ever since I had to get rid of it many years ago. It got rearended by someone who had no insurance, and a suspended drivers license.


I like the black one with the white roof, that's not an AFX original, what is it?


----------



## hifisapi

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm into the GT's as well...NICE "Gulf" Liveries!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


don't have a pic to back it up, but I think I like TYCO's version of the Gulf Porsche better than the AFX version.


----------



## RjAFX

Black, white roof ..... Johnny Lightning 55 Nomad. I 've never seen any of them in person.

XTraction ?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Black, white roof ..... Johnny Lightning 55 Nomad. I 've never seen any of them in person.
> 
> XTraction ?


JL 55 is correct. I had to cut the front bumper mounts so that my Tomy chassis would fit it.


----------



## RjAFX

Van post a nice low or straight across profile shot of that 55 Nomad if you would.....


----------



## Jisp

I have many cars that I would call favourites but if it all comes down to one it's gotta be the orange 55. It was my favourite slot car as a kid and nothing's changed in over 30 years.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Yup that orange 55 is tough & really cool......


----------



## hifisapi

as far as the afx '55 chevy goes, yeah its cool, but it would have been nice if they had done some with a regular hood (no "glass scoop")


----------



## hifisapi

vansmack2 said:


> It is very hard for me to choose a favorite, but I choose the Blue 57 Nomad in the back row on the left for this post. I choose that car because it is one of the oldest car bodies I have. It used to be a Magnatraction chassis years ago, but now resides on a Tomy Turbo chassis. Also, my first real car I bought was a 57 Chevy 4 door sedan. I loved that car, and missed it ever since I had to get rid of it many years ago. It got rearended by someone who had no insurance, and a suspended drivers license.


Its easy for me to pick my LEAST FAVORITE, that would be the pink white and baby blue with nomad on the roof. Damn that thing is a joke.


----------



## vansmack2

Jisp said:


> I have many cars that I would call favourites but if it all comes down to one it's gotta be the orange 55. It was my favourite slot car as a kid and nothing's changed in over 30 years.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


I love it. I have a blue 55 that was a Magnatraction. It now runs on a Tomy SG+ chassis. I just like the 57 Chevys a little more than the 55s.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Van post a nice low or straight across profile shot of that 55 Nomad if you would.....


Here is a side view of that Black JL/AW 55 Nomad. I took it angled from the top so as to compare it with the AW 57 Nomad. I hope that is good enough for you RJAFX. I placed an AW 57 in the back so that you can see that the 55 is slightly longer than the 57. An AW 57 Nomad is virtually the same length as an Aurora or Tomy 57 Chevy.

I also included the underside so that you can see the fit of my Tomy chassis, and the spots where I had to cut off the front bumper mounts. A Magnatraction or AW chassis fit without any modification.


----------



## RjAFX

Thank you ..... The rear quarter behind the wheel looks very high. Need a straight across shot....looks pretty good other wise.


----------



## RjAFX

I like these buggers also. These are a few I played with over the years. This is what they look like today. They have had a lot of track time, but were never raced if you will. I have a couple race bodies for that.

Traffic light colors

41 traffic light green
42 traffic light yellow
43 traffic light red

No picture of the green, it's in my Sons care.



Still the Lime Green & Blue Malibu is my number one, and the Blue & Orange 917K a tight second. Oh and those MonzaGT's are sweet. How could you not like the Datsun 510's and the little Escort's.


----------



## KirkWH

My favorite AFX car of all time will always be the #2 Gulf Porsche 917. I've always liked the historic slot cars the best, and I loved that particular car since seeing the Steve McQueen movie "LeMans".


----------



## dlw

Have a soft spot fot Afx (and AW) semis


----------



## RjAFX

dlw said:


> Have a soft spot fot Afx (and AW) semis


Dlw .... post a picture of the one MUST have.


----------



## Bubba 123

KirkWH said:


> My favorite AFX car of all time will always be the #2 Gulf Porsche 917. I've always liked the historic slot cars the best, and I loved that particular car since seeing the Steve McQueen movie "LeMans".


any idea on finding a good condition body of this livery???
TY,
Bubba (Silver-Screen Fanatic) 123 :wave:
actually, I "Believe" the McQueen "LeMans" version w/ # 20 (??)


----------



## dlw

RjAFX said:


> Dlw .... post a picture of the one MUST have.


Not a 'must have', but:









But this is a must-have:


----------



## KirkWH

Bubba 123 said:


> any idea on finding a good condition body of this livery???
> TY,
> Bubba (Silver-Screen Fanatic) 123 :wave:
> actually, I "Believe" the McQueen "LeMans" version w/ # 20 (??)


The AFX car isn't a model of the movie car, but I've just always loved Gulf Porsche 917's ever since seeing the movie on the big screen. When I got an HO slot car set in the early 70's, that was one of the first cars I bought.

As for finding one, I've seen the AFX Gulf Porsche #2 at various online sites as well as at slot car shows. If you're referring to a model of the cars Steve McQueen drove in the movie (he drove two 917's), that I haven't seen.


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba 123 said:


> any idea on finding a good condition body of this livery???
> TY,
> Bubba (Silver-Screen Fanatic) 123 :wave:
> actually, I "Believe" the McQueen "LeMans" version w/ # 20 (??)


Bubba, I'd sell ya one of mine for 1 million dollars, but I think you can get em cheaper from other sources. 

Like these things, they stay.


----------



## Bubba 123

KirkWH said:


> The AFX car isn't a model of the movie car, but I've just always loved Gulf Porsche 917's ever since seeing the movie on the big screen. When I got an HO slot car set in the early 70's, that was one of the first cars I bought.
> 
> As for finding one, I've seen the AFX Gulf Porsche #2 at various online sites as well as at slot car shows. If you're referring to a model of the cars Steve McQueen drove in the movie (he drove two 917's), that I haven't seen.


TY,
was the other car a Porsche, w/ #2 ??

a lot of movie slot cars, are really just normal cars, you have to Know (or take notes/Google them..) I have found @ least 2 AFX's (Dash/AW's) used in "Drive Angry"...plus other shows/movies... 
all they lack, is the "Proper" packaging, via a printer & cube ;-)

can do the #'s on the cars.. I have a collection of GT's & Porsche 917's..
but no 917's in Gulf colors...

so, any ideas on searches 4 some??? 

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Bubba....if your talk-n the AFX 917K.....I have seen them on ebay.


----------



## RjAFX

Like these Monza's more and more every day. 



I think I like this solid white Monza GT most of all the Monza's


----------



## hefer

dlw said:


> But this is a must-have:


It's a shame this was never produced. Sure would like to see AW do a Police, Fire and EMS series. Also a Military release would be killer. As far as a favorite AFX car, it would have to be the 4-gear Model-A and Panels and the Mercury stock car.


----------



## Bubba 123

KirkWH said:


> The AFX car isn't a model of the movie car, but I've just always loved Gulf Porsche 917's ever since seeing the movie on the big screen. When I got an HO slot car set in the early 70's, that was one of the first cars I bought.
> 
> As for finding one, I've seen the AFX Gulf Porsche #2 at various online sites as well as at slot car shows. If you're referring to a model of the cars Steve McQueen drove in the movie (he drove two 917's), that I haven't seen.


"Supposedly" Steve drove; #2 & #20, with #21 being the filming car, rigged w/ an outside camera (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

Bubba 123 said:


> any idea on finding a good condition body of this livery???
> TY,
> Bubba (Silver-Screen Fanatic) 123 :wave:
> actually, I "Believe" the McQueen "LeMans" version w/ # 20 (??)


I dug these out for pics.
Christian


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> I dug these out for pics.
> Christian


Drag ...... I think all of us will be happy you did. Your 917K's are outstanding.


----------



## Dragula

All going up for sale,probably in our swap and sell section.
Christian


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> All going up for sale,probably in our swap and sell section.
> Christian


I only buy, or trade for original AFX. When comes to customs we do our own, but I am sure you'll have no problems trading or selling them off.

I have eight Plano tackle boxes, and another 6 double sided Plano carry cases full of cars, one tackle box is dedicated to customs. Sorted neatly the tackle boxes hold 92 cars.


----------



## Dragula

those were all original afx,just the 2 917's were decaled and painted.


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> those were all original afx,just the 2 917's were decaled and painted.


Key word .... "were" original AFX, now they are "custom" AFX.


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> I dug these out for pics.
> Christian


interested in the gulf #2 body...
please PM me on total (w/ Mail) $$$..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

RjAFX said:


> Key word .... "were" original AFX, now they are "custom" AFX.


the 2 painted 917's are customs,the rest are just as Aurora made them.


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> the 2 painted 917's are customs,the rest are just as Aurora made them.



Really.....I had no idea. Did they just come out or were the 917K's released as part number 1757 in 1971 in multiple colors?


----------



## Dragula

I only know of the normal liverys,gulf,white/purple,white/green,yellow/blue.Maybe I missed one but I have a box of about 150 of them gathering dust from my hobby shop buyout.
Christian


----------



## RjAFX

Oh did I forget the GMC Astro 95 that was released in 1981 with part number 1158......darn I'm glad your teaching me about AFX stuff......Else how "wood" eye eber no?


----------



## Dragula

RjAFX said:


> Oh did I forget the GMC Astro 95 that was released in 1981 with part number 1158......darn I'm glad your teaching me about AFX stuff......Else how "wood" eye eber no?


I honestly thought you were just speaking of the 917's.I never doubted your wisdom of production years or numbers.If I upset you or seemed snide it wasn't intentional.
Christian


----------



## Dragula

Sorry I offended,Its clear from chat swap and some other posts here that my opinion and input aren't appreciated or wanted so I will take my leave.Take care everyone.
Christian "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## RjAFX

.....smiles.....no need to go hide.


----------



## Dragula

No running or hiding,I have felt a vibe since I came back from some that wasn't exactly welcoming,why stay where you aren't treated kindly,its too easy to just move on.
Christian


----------



## Dragula

Anyone who wants to reach me while im hiding can call me at 859-242-3772 
Christian


----------



## Dragula

I figured I would put up my all time favorite AFX's,loved these since I was a kid.
Christian


----------



## vansmack2

Dragula said:


> I figured I would put up my all time favorite AFX's,loved these since I was a kid.
> Christian


Those are all very good choices for your favorites. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dragula

Thanks Van,those were the ones when I walked into the local KayBee toys I went "whoa!"
Had to do lots of farm work to get those and my first old Strat.
Christian


----------



## vansmack2

My first slots were Eldon 1/32 scale. I moved on to T-Jets, then Magnatraction, the G-Plus, and finally settled on the Tomy Turbo, SRT, SG+, and Mega-G cars.

I gave my original Eldon cars and track, and my T-Jets to my half brother many years ago when he was young. He is 20 years my junior. He did not take care of them, and most disappeared.

Recently my mom was rummaging through a box of "junk" in her room and found one of my original Eldon cars, a blue Chaparral. I checked it out and the motor still runs. I know it is one of my originals because I scored up the tires with a knife to try and get better traction, and those marks are still there. I will keep that car as a memento of my youth.


----------



## Dragula

Finds like that are akin to being reacquainted with an old friend.awesome story.
Christian


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> I figured I would put up my all time favorite AFX's,loved these since I was a kid.
> Christian


I'd bring any one of those home any time, oh wait I already did. Ok so I'd do it again......


----------



## Dragula

Dug into a few of my cases and decided to share a few more pics from what I have laying around.
Christian


----------



## vansmack2

Dragula said:


> Dug into a few of my cases and decided to share a few more pics from what I have laying around.
> Christian


They all look like nice cars. They suit my taste fine.


----------



## Dragula

Thanks Van,a few of those are my resin cars.
Christian


----------



## Piz

This is a custom i did a couple of years ago , i believe i sold itmto someone here one of my all time favorites , i might have to do another one


----------



## Backlash

RjAFX said:


> I have eight Plano tackle boxes, and another 6 double sided Plano carry cases full of cars, one tackle box is dedicated to customs. Sorted neatly the tackle boxes hold 92 cars.


What Model Plano tackle box do you use, if you don't mind me asking??

I'm looking for a better way of storing mine...


----------



## RjAFX

The old version of the 757 4 drawer.... new version is a bit different, and while it looks cool, and modern the older version works better for me......


It's clear some do not understand the idea behind this thread, and post all the cars they own.


----------



## asennafan

Not all my cars but a few of my favorites.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## RjAFX

Which one Tinkerbell


----------



## Dragula

Beautiful collection Asennafan!!
Christian


----------



## asennafan

Dragula said:


> Beautiful collection Asennafan!!
> Christian


Thanks Christian, love your stuff also! You like Vettes like I like Chargers, those convertibles look awesome all grouped up like that.


----------



## Super G Man

*Your favorite afx or tomy*

Beautiful group of open wheelers!


----------



## RjAFX

treetards unite, now click your bus passes together.


----------



## asennafan

RjAFX said:


> treetards unite, now click your bus passes together.


Are you still here? You wore out your welcome a while ago in case you haven't noticed. And as the father of a special needs son I find your thinly veiled "retard" comment abhorrent, but not surprising coming from you. And as you usually have two of whatever car somebody shows or yours is nicer or you got it cheaper I'm sure you also have some story about how much charity you lavish on special needs kids- please keep it to yourself and don't waste any more of my time than I've already wasted on you. Have a nice day.


----------



## RjAFX

Don't it just make you wanna rip up your bus pass.

Yes asenna my collector cars are nice, mint, factory condition, and in most cases I have two of them. In a few cases I have one, in a few cases I have 6 of them. I'm even missing a half dozen cars. When I'm trading one of my MINT cars it is because I'm looking to get a different MINT car. When I SOLD my t-jets I went on a quest to come up with the finest examples of the the then un-loved AFX cars I could. It worked out for me because it was the time most hobby shops were happy to get the junk out of there store. I bought a load of stuff for a quarter and a eighth of the standard retail price. Some times......less. when buying all the stuff I had to take slot car stuff I didn't want or need. I bet I gave my Nephew 8,000 pieces of Aurora track, and accessories from ModelMotoring to AFX. I just kept the cars and the parts to repair them. 

I also have track cars, and I have bought, and traded track cars. Now with my Grandsons and Granddaughter enjoying AFX I'll no longer be trading track cars. I'll be giving them all to the kids. I'll also be looking to buy more track cars as they come up. I like the GT40's as racers and have #1, 3, 6, and 8. I'll try to locate a #2, and 7. I have a few examples of the white body, when I round up eight on the cheap I'll have a painting party with the kids. 

If what I just posted bothers you as much as what I've posted in the past, that's to bloody bad.




if you can not read, comprehend threads, and post accordingly.

smiles


----------



## Bill Hall

When guys take the time to contribute to a thread, isnt it a bit counter productive to nitpick the content and attempt to hold others to a standard that you yourself did not meet?

The membership watched you violate your own decree not even three posts into the thread. Others have also posted multiple cars and collection pictures. Yet you willfully chose to violate the TOS by singling out Sennafan, going personal, and mocking him publicly.

We all get that you wanna take him to the prom, unfortunately both decorum and the TOS demand that you work it out in PM.


----------



## RjAFX

I singled out no one.....not even asenafan. I made my pick for my number ONE car than posted a few more cars I really like as I asked others to pick their number ONE car. Yet I think you can see who did what. If you want to see that is. Oh and I don't sell my AFX cars, that has made a few mad.


Go re-read the first post in this thread, all of it......You say what?


----------



## RjAFX

PS: I collect cars that are in NEW condition, and when I trade one of my un-used cars I don't trade for used cars. Oh and yes in most cases I have two of each. Sometimes one, sometimes three. If I have three those will be the ones I trade NOT sell. Just the way it is, like it or not.


----------



## Dragula

May I politely ask if you ever race the NOS cars?
Christian Rolph


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> May I politely ask if you ever race the NOS cars?
> Christian Rolph


I have trailer Queens, and I have track cars. I set up a large four lane at my Daughters house for her two boys. I set up a large four lane at my Sons house for his three boys. 
My Son is divorced and remarried, so when my oldest Grandson goes to visit his Mom I gave him 85-90 track pieces so he can set up at her house. I also supply all the cars, track, accessories, and spare parts. I DO NOT run my "out of the package" Trailer Queens. I do buy track cars, and have always bought and run track cars. I think I have made that pretty clear the short time I have been on this forum. I think I have also made it clear in my trade threads, and other threads I don't sell cars. I have thought of it, but have not.

In my mind there is no reason to run a brand new car when one can buy good used cars for half the money. I like having both.

When I gave my car count in another thread, I was counting only my Trailer Queens. The others are scattered around four houses. Just for reference, I have 99.9% AFX cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> May I politely ask if you ever race the NOS cars?
> Christian Rolph


I have trailer Queens, and I have track cars. I set up a large four lane at my Daughters house for her two boys. I set up a large four lane at my Sons house for his three boys. 
My Son is divorced and remarried, so when my oldest Grandson goes to visit his Mom I gave him 85-90 track pieces so he can set up at her house. I also supply all the cars, track, accessories, and spare parts. I DO NOT run my "out of the package" collector cars. I do buy track cars, and have always bought and run track cars. I think I have made that pretty clear the short time I have been on this forum. I think I have also made it clear in my trade threads, and other threads I don't sell cars. I have thought of it, but have not.


----------



## Dragula

I rarely backtrack threads here because casting and vintage Fenders and gibsons eat up most of my time.And I am in the works of getting my old 70 z28 (marina blue,white stripes,muncie and matching numbers LT1) back where it belongs at my new house beside my galaxie.
Christian Rolph


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> I rarely backtrack threads here because casting and vintage Fenders and gibsons eat up most of my time.And I am in the works of getting my old 70 z28 (marina blue,white stripes,muncie and matching numbers LT1) back where it belongs at my new house beside my galaxie.
> Christian Rolph


So that has what.....to do with your question?

PS: I love old solid lifter small blocks.


----------



## Dragula

you said " I think I have made that pretty clear the short time I have been on this forum. I think I have also made it clear in my trade threads" I replied I don't backtrack many threads,just giving some background on a fellow slotheads lifestyle.
Christian Rolph


----------



## Dragula

The stock LT1 cam was horrible on the street,i always went to an aftermarket General Kinetics<showing my age> or erson if I had the scratch.The "duntov 30/30" cam was always a good grind but nowadays cam tech has come so far that if your running an old bumpstick your leaving tons of hp on the table.The Z will get a roller and new 406 for daily driving while the original motor stays under my bench.


----------



## RjAFX

I bought a new Camaro in 1970 while stationed in Barstow. Was the hydraulic cam 350, 350 horse because you could not get A/C with the solid lifter cam 360hp. Barstow gets to hot not to have A/C. With the driving I did, it turned out for the better.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Van post a nice low or straight across profile shot of that 55 Nomad if you would.....


Off main topic, but as requested.

I finally got around to taking a profile picture of the JL 55 Nomad. That is about the best I can do for a profile with my lighting. It is sitting on a Mega-G 1.5 chassis. I think that chassis might fit without modification to the front bumper, but I can't for sure since I already made the mod.


----------



## Dragula

The LT! motor in 70,actually late year 70 because of the strike and retooling,was solid.Interesting fact,all "70" Z28's that were stick shift had smog pumps,slushboxes didn't.


----------



## asennafan

Christian- I agree about the LT1 cam, same can be said for the DZ 302's in 68 and 69 Z's. I've had two 1966 Corvairs with mid-engine V8 conversions- a Kelmark with a 283 and a Crown with a DZ 302. The Kelmark was a much better street car, the Crown ran mid-11's but you had to rev the p*** out of that 302. Put a 400 small block in a Datsun 240Z while I was in college, but that's another story.


----------



## RjAFX

Van ..... I have still to see one in person. It looks like the quarter behind the wheel is rather short. What are your thoughts on what I'm seeing in pictures?

Drag .... and all came with the 12 bolt if I remember.


----------



## Dragula

I did a henry J when I was 17 with 15% motor setback,327-350 but did dual quads and a 150 shot of spray,which at that time was spraying the house down...lol
The car launched so badly even with a 4-link I had to steer it with the gas and it still ran high 10's,now when I put a shorty glide in it the attitude was waaaaay more forgiving and the car stayed in consistent 11.00's and became a money maker.You are a madman for driving the vair with the motor riding shotgun..i love it!!!!!
Christian


----------



## Dragula

All the Z's came with 12 bolts until 73,SS cars unless small blocks came with 12 bolts.FYI if a 1970 to 1981 z28 is in question of being a real z..the cowl tag is stamped "Z28"
SS cars were stamped "Z27".also in case you ever hear of a 75 or 76 Z28 for sale,ask the buyer if it comes with a free unicorn.
Christian Rolph


----------



## RjAFX

Yep, had a few Z's and non Z's .... When my Wife was pregnant I had all my friends convinced his name was going to be Camaro. The wife played along......


----------



## RjAFX

Ok boys, back on subject. 

Show us your favorite *AFX, TOMY, RACEMASTER* car....

Not your most valuable, not your rarest, but the car you *LIKE* the most. The "ONE" car you like no matter what just came out.

Maybe you have two, if so make a separate post for each. If someone posts your car, post a picture of "yours" anyway.

Question, what's with "ScaleMaster" on a bunch of AFX cars.


----------



## Dragula

RjAFX said:


> Yep, had a few Z's and non Z's .... When my Wife was pregnant I had all my friends convinced his name was going to be Camaro. The wife played along......


My Initials are CAR,Christian Aaron Rolph..lol.


----------



## RjAFX

Dragula said:


> My Initials are CAR,Christian Aaron Rolph..lol.


Now your just an old CAR.......as many of us are, and mine are RjK.



A couple cars that have returned to the shop for a refit.


----------



## swamibob

RjAFX said:


> Now your just an old CAR.......as many of us are, and mine are RjK.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple cars that have returned to the shop for a refit.


Hey RJ;

Those trucks are COOL!!! Who did the bodies?

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

swamibob said:


> Hey RJ;
> 
> Those trucks are COOL!!! Who did the bodies?
> 
> Tom


Tom all the trucks are Greenlight Diecast 1/64th. My Grandson bought me a couple. I bought the rest including the DuraStarTow and the Rollback. See 68 Chevy cabover 11.5 ft camper in the forground? I had that exact truck with the same camper. My camper was white. Trim was painted to match in the factory Chevy Medium Gold. It had a different paint scheme, layout. I bought it from a Gunny while stationed at Barstow either late 70 or early 71. He was shipping out, his time was running short so he damn near gave it away. I bought it because my Gunnery Sgt brother in law was coming back to Barstow from Nam, and I knew he and my sister would use it as well, and he would have no problem leaving it sit on base. I was a buck Sgt and didn't have the perks a Gunny did. Anyway my oldest Grandson loves all the pictures of cars and trucks I had. He's 13 and in love with the 60's- 70's cars and trucks. He found my old camper and bought it for me....I liked the stuff enough to buy a few more.


----------



## swamibob

Very cool RJ. Very cool!

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

swamibob said:


> Very cool RJ. Very cool!
> 
> Tom



Cool stuff, the trailer, and tow trucks work great for slots..


----------



## RjAFX

Backlash said:


> What Model Plano tackle box do you use, if you don't mind me asking??
> 
> I'm looking for a better way of storing mine...


This is the new version, it'll hold a few more cars. You can get them via ebay between $33.- $36. most everyday, this is the one to get for size and price.....nice box.


----------



## Rolls

*My fav? My 1st AFX, the Nomad*


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n good brother .....


----------



## AFXRICK

I agree with you. The Blue/Lime 1973 Chevelle Stocker is my favorite vintage AFX car.




RjAFX said:


> Show us your favorite AFX, TOMY, RACEMASTER car....
> 
> Not your most valuable, not your rarest, but the car you like the most. The *"ONE"* car you like no matter what just came out.
> 
> Maybe you have two, if so make a separate post for each. If someone posts your car, post a picture of "yours" anyway.
> 
> This is mine ...... #1929 Blue and Lime Green #17 Chevelle Stock car. I like and have all the Chevelles with and without headlights. I have all the JohnnyLightnings, and if they come out with more versions I'll buy those also.....but this Blue and Lime Green may always be the one I like the most. Does not matter if it's a $5.00 or $500.00 car, this is my Favorite slot car. I bought four of them at Carr's Hobby Duluth Minnesota in 1975. I/We have all four of them to this day. One as you can see has been raced. The right post is missing, and that's when it went in the case with the others. My Son has possession of the fourth. He has one of each color in his possession. Along with other cars.


----------



## RjAFX

I love the bloody things Rick .... even with the new Mustang's, Camaro's, GT40's, and the best looking Chaparral ho slot car ever made I'm still stuck on that LimeGreen and Blue.


PS: ,and I'm not leaving out the outstanding Peugeot 908, or the Audi R10. Nor do like it because it's the most "valuable" of the Chevelle's.


----------



## RjAFX

Another thread I'd like to see keep going.

Post a picture of the *ONE* car you like more than all others. After you have done that post a picture of your second, and/or third favorite car. Not pictures of your entire collection ... just your favorite, and a couple others that top your list.

hummmmmm maybe a thread for entire collections should be started. Does everyone have a panoramic mode on their camera? I need more display cases before I can do that....


----------



## RjAFX

Is it ok to change my mind? What is it, my old age? Maybe because they have been packed away for 20 years. I dunno but I took out the Chevelles, 917's, the new Mustang, and Camaro. I took out the Audi's, DaytonaCoupes, GT40's, and for what ever reason my taste has changed. First this car was always in my top five. But after planting them on the track it seems I like the Monza GT the most....talk about cheap tastes.

The *ONE* I like the most of this group is the solid white.


This is it. Monza GT of IMSA Camel GT racing.


Also like racing them in our GT class


Gett'n this one ready for track duty.


Dave how do ya like the wheels on the white, and green one? 

PS: They all have SRT chassis in them.

Has anyone ever seen the solid white, clear window Monza. I don't remember where I got it. I have had it for a long, long time. Bet I've had it since they first came out in back in what 1978.


----------



## vansmack2

I do like those rims on the white/green one.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I do like those rims on the white/green one.


^5 BrotherMan, I hoped you did.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like Monza's myself...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Look'n Good HillTopper ..... Look'n real goooooood. 

Ya should make a clone of the #24 Executive Monza.





She had a few White and Green paint schemes. Find one you like, and do her up.

PS: Then send one to me.


----------



## RjAFX

Hill do you have any more Monza's? If so I'd sure like to see them.....


----------



## Tuxedo

*WOW!* HR those Monza's R O C K !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks guys...I've got a couple more, nothing painted up...RM


----------



## RjAFX

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys...I've got a couple more, nothing painted up...RM


Well give us a Corvette GT, or something.


----------

